# Tons of Trains



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Myself and 2 of my buddies discovered a huge warehouse of trains, every conceivable gauge, maker,etc,etc. I bought many boxes of "stuff", not caring really what was in there, mostly digging after parts and such. My buddy picked up a nice small motor 326, and after testing it, it actually runs..He filled the entire back of his Lincoln SUV with totes, bags, and boxes of my stuff. Stuff that I know I'll sell are 3 really nice 322 boiler shells, 2 are for SIT, and 1 is for SIB.. I have a fairly large box of SIT parts, including smoke chambers, motors, chassis, etc..I found a nice Northern chassis, complete, but no pul-mor, therefore a 332(?) There's also a Timken DC motor with mount for Flyers. There's tender shells for Hudson's with no broken steps,a running SIT chassis for a SIT Hudson, complete smoke units, some working, some not, a nice aluminum 661 passenger coach car that I'll keep, and a slew of bumpers that I have to test yet. I'll be going back next week sometime as we just didn't have enough time, ( had plenty of cash).. There were boxes and boxes of rubber road-bed, and I bought a beautiful 944 crane car in perfect condition, with all original hooks and weights, and original green string, with the rarer metallic blue base, (that's why I bought it). I'll get some pictures up hopefully tomorrow. If anyone has a need for some of those parts I mentioned, let me know.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Where did you come across this treasure trove, if I may ask?


----------



## Streamliner (Feb 21, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Myself and 2 of my buddies discovered a huge warehouse of trains, every conceivable gauge, maker,etc,etc. I bought many boxes of "stuff", not caring really what was in there, mostly digging after parts and such. My buddy picked up a nice small motor 326, and after testing it, it actually runs..He filled the entire back of his Lincoln SUV with totes, bags, and boxes of my stuff. Stuff that I know I'll sell are 3 really nice 322 boiler shells, 2 are for SIT, and 1 is for SIB.. I have a fairly large box of SIT parts, including smoke chambers, motors, chassis, etc..I found a nice Northern chassis, complete, but no pul-mor, therefore a 332(?) There's also a Timken DC motor with mount for Flyers. There's tender shells for Hudson's with no broken steps,a running SIT chassis for a SIT Hudson, complete smoke units, some working, some not, a nice aluminum 661 passenger coach car that I'll keep, and a slew of bumpers that I have to test yet. I'll be going back next week sometime as we just didn't have enough time, ( had plenty of cash).. There were boxes and boxes of rubber road-bed, and I bought a beautiful 944 crane car in perfect condition, with all original hooks and weights, and original green string, with the rarer metallic blue base, (that's why I bought it). I'll get some pictures up hopefully tomorrow. If anyone has a need for some of those parts I mentioned, let me know.





Old_Hobo said:


> Where did you come across this treasure trove, if I may ask?


----------



## Streamliner (Feb 21, 2021)

Might we know what city or at least what state this hoard is in? Just curious.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I am looking for a S scale full tender with electric plug for my lone 290 Hudson. Like this below....








You could always use extra track, track clips, accessory power track connectors, wheel trucks and those old couplers would sell pretty swiftly and you could make a little change for more warehouse diving.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Please do not sell to SF Gal. She is completely out of control.  

Sounds like you hit the mother lode of mother lodes. I wondered who collected all this? So sad that he (presumptively) did not get a chance to make his dream a reality, but as it goes out to other modellers (like SF Gal), it is reassuring to know that the dream lives on. 

In my phases I was a big Tyco Hound for a while. Anything Tyco- and there is a boat load of stuff out there, put me into conniptions. Long story short, a fellow who used to own a hobby shop back in the '80's was trying to thin his estate. He was in poor health, and did not want to burden his children with excess stuff. 

So, I get there, he lived but a few minutes away, and I find this avalanche of most everything Tyco ever did. On the back veranda, stacked to the rafters. He was reticent to part with it, for memory's sake, although it was simply unsold stock from when he retired from his shop. I tried my utmost to not salivate all over myself, and was able to garner a few NIB items, much of which I made available to my model train buff pals; even though they were rivet counters, they all started in Tyco and had fond memories. The top of that iceberg. was barely nicked. 

I learned that he passed a few weeks later. They used a front end loader to dump this mountain of Tyco into a dumpster, along with all the other unwanted detritus.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That's sad


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Where did you come across this treasure trove, if I may ask?


A friend invited me to tag along with him. He discovered this "store" a little while back, and knew I collected flyer stuff. It was only 2 hours from my home.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

SF Gal said:


> I am looking for a S scale full tender with electric plug for my lone 290 Hudson. Like this below....
> View attachment 586285
> 
> You could always use extra track, track clips, accessory power track connectors, wheel trucks and those old couplers would sell pretty swiftly and you could make a little change for more warehouse diving.


I have those tenders but they need work, cleaning, re-painting, re-lettering. I also have the male and female plugs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Streamliner said:


> Might we know what city or at least what state this hoard is in? Just curious.


East coast..It's actually a flea market...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

When I said that's sad meaning the person passed away.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few pix...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice score


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Streamliner said:


> Might we know what city or at least what state this hoard is in? Just curious.


I would guess NY, Western or over to Mid Central area.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I would guess NY, Western or over to Mid Central area.


Shhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

Oh!!! My!!! I could really use a 661 Loren.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Defender said:


> Oh!!! My!!! I could really use a 661 Loren.


I found the vista dome, baggage car, ob. car, and the add-on coach coach. He wanted $100 for the 4-car set, I only wanted the 661. This will be my 4th one I have.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice score Loren. Why is it you east coast guys always come a cross this sort of thing? Seems to be more AF trains out that way. Out here on the fruited plain no such luck. That find is akin to one of us finding a barn with a long stored muscle car in it. Although that has never been my luck, I know 3 guys who have done that. As luck would have it another guy found my '64 Chevelle gasser in a closed corn crib 3 years ago. Since my name was written on the roof just above the drivers door and he knew of me he contacted me wanting to know the car's history. No it wasn't for sale. Just as well because I would surly have sunk a bunch of money into it to restore and raced it which is what this guy is going to do. He saved me from myself. Can't afford to drag race again and buy trains. Besides I sold my hauler. More money saved. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Nice score Loren. Why is it you east coast guys always come a cross this sort of thing? Seems to be more AF trains out that way. Out here on the fruited plain no such luck. That find is akin to one of us finding a barn with a long stored muscle car in it. Although that has never been my luck, I know 3 guys who have done that. As luck would have it another guy found my '64 Chevelle gasser in a closed corn crib 3 years ago. Since my name was written on the roof just above the drivers door and he knew of me he contacted me wanting to know the car's history. No it wasn't for sale. Just as well because I would surly have sunk a bunch of money into it to restore and raced it which is what this guy is going to do. He saved me from myself. Can't afford to drag race again and buy trains. Besides I sold my hauler. More money saved.
> 
> Kenny


There's a reason for all the trains finds here on the East coast; Gilbert did it's manufacturing in Connecticut.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> There's a reason for all the trains finds here on the East coast; Gilbert did it's manufacturing in Connecticut.


And Lionel in Hillside, NJ.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

In your box of tons of trains would u have a 346 shell. 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> In your box of tons of trains would u have a 346 shell.
> Al


Sorry, no.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thankyou. How you been doing these days.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok thankyou. How you been doing these days.
> Al


Feeling good, no problems..thanks for asking.


----------



## Drdipstick (12 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> Myself and 2 of my buddies discovered a huge warehouse of trains, every conceivable gauge, maker,etc,etc. I bought many boxes of "stuff", not caring really what was in there, mostly digging after parts and such. My buddy picked up a nice small motor 326, and after testing it, it actually runs..He filled the entire back of his Lincoln SUV with totes, bags, and boxes of my stuff. Stuff that I know I'll sell are 3 really nice 322 boiler shells, 2 are for SIT, and 1 is for SIB.. I have a fairly large box of SIT parts, including smoke chambers, motors, chassis, etc..I found a nice Northern chassis, complete, but no pul-mor, therefore a 332(?) There's also a Timken DC motor with mount for Flyers. There's tender shells for Hudson's with no broken steps,a running SIT chassis for a SIT Hudson, complete smoke units, some working, some not, a nice aluminum 661 passenger coach car that I'll keep, and a slew of bumpers that I have to test yet. I'll be going back next week sometime as we just didn't have enough time, ( had plenty of cash).. There were boxes and boxes of rubber road-bed, and I bought a beautiful 944 crane car in perfect condition, with all original hooks and weights, and original green string, with the rarer metallic blue base, (that's why I bought it). I'll get some pictures up hopefully tomorrow. If anyone has a need for some of those parts I mentioned, let me know.


I am in the process of restoring/rebuilding 20 or more 312 and 322 SIT locomotives as a retirement project and I am always looking for SIT, linkage and other nonreproduced small parts. I would be interested in buying whatever parts that you do not want to keep. I have enjoyed reading your posts and the useful restoration tips that you offer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Drdipstick said:


> I am in the process of restoring/rebuilding 20 or more 312 and 322 SIT locomotives as a retirement project and I am always looking for SIT, linkage and other nonreproduced small parts. I would be interested in buying whatever parts that you do not want to keep. I have enjoyed reading your posts and the useful restoration tips that you offer.


Let me take a few pictures of what I have, and what I can part with. I'm not a fan of the SIT units, but I do have 2 322's SIT that do work great. After you see the pics, we can communicate further through PM..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Drdipstick said:


> I am in the process of restoring/rebuilding 20 or more 312 and 322 SIT locomotives as a retirement project and I am always looking for SIT, linkage and other nonreproduced small parts. I would be interested in buying whatever parts that you do not want to keep. I have enjoyed reading your posts and the useful restoration tips that you offer.


Here's what I have...2 smoke chambers, missing the nipple/nozzle for the smoke tube......3 insulating gaskets for inside the smoke unit itself...outside plate with linkage , bellows, and inside plate, complete... outside plate and inside plate that attaches to the smoke chamber...top plate with gasket...SIT motor chassis with field and brush bracket assembly, NO ARMATURE, brushes...SIT motor chassis with field. I found a few of the parts shown on ebay, along with the incredibly high prices.The brush bracket alone is going for $30, top plate with gasket $14, SIT aluminum smoke chamber was at $20 dollars each,and the 3 insulating gaskets were $6...Just those parts total $90 dollars, in my opinion, outrageous..Send me a PM of what you think the parts lot would go for, including the 2 chassis.I always try to be fair with my many friends here on the forum, throw me a number and see what happens.You may ask anyone here about my pricing who have boughten stuff from me in the past. I also have 2 very nice 322 SIT boiler shells, and 1 SIB boiler shell if interested


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

SF Gal said:


> I am looking for a S scale full tender with electric plug for my lone 290 Hudson. Like this below....
> View attachment 586285
> 
> You could always use extra track, track clips, accessory power track connectors, wheel trucks and those old couplers would sell pretty swiftly and you could make a little change for more warehouse diving.


So, what I want to know if SF Gal found a tender, or the other obscure parts she was hunting up?


----------



## Drdipstick (12 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> Here's what I have...2 smoke chambers, missing the nipple/nozzle for the smoke tube......3 insulating gaskets for inside the smoke unit itself...outside plate with linkage , bellows, and inside plate, complete... outside plate and inside plate that attaches to the smoke chamber...top plate with gasket...SIT motor chassis with field and brush bracket assembly, NO ARMATURE, brushes...SIT motor chassis with field. I found a few of the parts shown on ebay, along with the incredibly high prices.The brush bracket alone is going for $30, top plate with gasket $14, SIT aluminum smoke chamber was at $20 dollars each,and the 3 insulating gaskets were $6...Just those parts total $90 dollars, in my opinion, outrageous..Send me a PM of what you think the parts lot would go for, including the 2 chassis.I always try to be fair with my many friends here on the forum, throw me a number and see what happens.You may ask anyone here about my pricing who have boughten stuff from me in the past. I also have 2 very nice 322 SIT boiler shells, and 1 SIB boiler shell if interested
> View attachment 586675
> View attachment 586676
> View attachment 586677


The most important pieces, the armatures, are not in your find. I agree with you that the Ebay prices are a bit rich. I have purchased complete smoke units needing rebuilding off Ebay for $50 each. Because of the missing parts and need for wiring, heating wicks, bellows replacement, etc. I would offer $50 plus shipping. Please don't take this offer as an insult. I already have these items and they would be extras for me. Do you have any other surplus Hudson parts? I am good on shells and tenders and boiler fronts. I may have some surplus K5 and Hudson parts available if you need any. In your messages you mention replying by PM. I am new to the forum and do not understand "PM".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Drdipstick said:


> The most important pieces, the armatures, are not in your find. I agree with you that the Ebay prices are a bit rich. I have purchased complete smoke units needing rebuilding off Ebay for $50 each. Because of the missing parts and need for wiring, heating wicks, bellows replacement, etc. I would offer $50 plus shipping. Please don't take this offer as an insult. I already have these items and they would be extras for me. Do you have any other surplus Hudson parts? I am good on shells and tenders and boiler fronts. I may have some surplus K5 and Hudson parts available if you need any. In your messages you mention replying by PM. I am new to the forum and do not understand "PM".


"PM" means private message.I did some more digging around in my parts bins, and found a SIT armature.If we can do $65 with the newly found armature, plus shipping, I can do that.


----------



## Drdipstick (12 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> "PM" means private message.I did some more digging around in my parts bins, and found a SIT armature.If we can do $65 with the newly found armature, plus shipping, I can do that.


That’s fine with me. How would you like payment? Let me know the total. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Drdipstick said:


> That’s fine with me. How would you like payment? Let me know the total. Thanks.


A US Postal Money Order works well for me. I'll get this stuff boxed up tonight and have it ready for Monday's mail.. Here's my address for the MO... Loren K. Bock...7012 Tuckahoe Road..Williamson,NY..14589..I'll need your address, please.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> A US Postal Money Order works well for me. I'll get this stuff boxed up tonight and have it ready for Monday's mail.. Here's my address for the MO... Loren K. Bock...7012 Tuckahoe Road..Williamson,NY..14589..I'll need your address, please.


Way back when, we used to do tanker loads to Thatcher up there. 
Not too many, I think some of the loads came out of there too going down south, we delivered more in and around Buffalo/Niagara Falls or Eastman Kodiak in Rochester.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Way back when, we used to do tanker loads to Thatcher up there.
> Not too many, I think some of the loads came out of there too going down south, we delivered more in and around Buffalo/Niagara Falls or Eastman Kodiak in Rochester.


Wow, I'm about 2 miles from Thatcher. They had a huge fire there several months ago, burned quite alot...I worked at Eastman Kodak for close to 36 years. It was once a great place to work, not so much now, as far as I know. One of my last jobs there was as a Quality Staff Assistant in the Aerial Films Dept.. We made the film for the U-2 and SR-71 Blackbird.. Any picture you see from the Blackbird was made on Eastman Kodak Film.. I have a beautiful shot of Niagara Falls from a Blackbird at 80,000'.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Wow, I'm about 2 miles from Thatcher. They had a huge fire there several months ago, burned quite alot...I worked at Eastman Kodak for close to 36 years. It was once a great place to work, not so much now, as far as I know. One of my last jobs there was as a Quality Staff Assistant in the Aerial Films Dept.. We made the film for the U-2 and SR-71 Blackbird.. Any picture you see from the Blackbird was made on Eastman Kodak Film.. I have a beautiful shot of Niagara Falls from a Blackbird at 80,000'.


I did many loads to Eastman, most were denatured alcohols, but Acetone and MEK along with a few glycols went there. The alcohol was a long sample and we could get some sleep. Yeah, I heard most of it is gone now in Rochester.
All the years I delivered the chemicals a few of them blew up, glad I was not there when they did.
And most were caused by someone doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Drdipstick (12 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> A US Postal Money Order works well for me. I'll get this stuff boxed up tonight and have it ready for Monday's mail.. Here's my address for the MO... Loren K. Bock...7012 Tuckahoe Road..Williamson,NY..14589..I'll need your address, please.
> [/QUOTE
> Need shipping amount unless it’s included in the $65. My address is Richard D. Rheutan, PO Box 1012, Ashland, NH 03217. Will send MO Monday.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Shipping to NH from NY should be cheap enough, it's a fairly light package. The $65 did not include shipping so $75 with shipping to you will be fine.. Anything over that and I'll eat it..Thx..This will go out in Mondays mail.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Shipping to NH from NY should be cheap enough, it's a fairly light package. The $65 did not include shipping so $75 with shipping to you will be fine.. Anything over that and I'll eat it..Thx..This will go out in Mondays mail.


Tracking # is 9505515183512213371869...$75 dollars total.


----------



## Drdipstick (12 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> Shipping to NH from NY should be cheap enough, it's a fairly light package. The $65 did not include shipping so $75 with shipping to you will be fine.. Anything over that and I'll eat it..Thx..This will go out in Mondays mail.


You money order was mailed at the Ashland PO at noon today.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Drdipstick said:


> You money order was mailed at the Ashland PO at noon today.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Thank you kindly.


Got it, thank you my friend.. I also picked up a large amount of regular smoke unit parts (SIB), including upper gaskets, etc.


----------



## Drdipstick (12 mo ago)

flyernut said:


> Got it, thank you my friend.. I also picked up a large amount of regular smoke unit parts (SIB), including upper gaskets, etc.


Received the parts yesterday. Thanks. I am good on SIB for now. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up some more stuff from the store I visited 2 weeks ago.. Lots of SIB parts, smoke units, running chassis, some more end of line bumpers, etc.


----------



## DrawsOnCad (8 mo ago)

This is why I love this forum, its the best of any I have seen since I jumped online in 1995.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Myself and 2 of my buddies discovered a huge warehouse of trains, every conceivable gauge, maker,etc,etc. I bought many boxes of "stuff", not caring really what was in there, mostly digging after parts and such. My buddy picked up a nice small motor 326, and after testing it, it actually runs..He filled the entire back of his Lincoln SUV with totes, bags, and boxes of my stuff. Stuff that I know I'll sell are 3 really nice 322 boiler shells, 2 are for SIT, and 1 is for SIB.. I have a fairly large box of SIT parts, including smoke chambers, motors, chassis, etc..I found a nice Northern chassis, complete, but no pul-mor, therefore a 332(?) There's also a Timken DC motor with mount for Flyers. There's tender shells for Hudson's with no broken steps,a running SIT chassis for a SIT Hudson, complete smoke units, some working, some not, a nice aluminum 661 passenger coach car that I'll keep, and a slew of bumpers that I have to test yet. I'll be going back next week sometime as we just didn't have enough time, ( had plenty of cash).. There were boxes and boxes of rubber road-bed, and I bought a beautiful 944 crane car in perfect condition, with all original hooks and weights, and original green string, with the rarer metallic blue base, (that's why I bought it). I'll get some pictures up hopefully tomorrow. If anyone has a need for some of those parts I mentioned, let me know.


Dude. Name of business. City. State.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ftauss said:


> Dude. Name of business. City. State.


Clarence Flea market, Clarence, NY..


----------

